# Topics > Holograms >  RICOH Virtual Self-Service Holograms, virtual presenters, Ricoh USA, Inc., Malvern, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ricoh USA, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Ricoh unveils virtual presenter holograms to engage audiences anywhere, anytime in any language"
RICOH Virtual Self-Service Hologram provides a customized, interactive brand experience and related analytics

by Ricoh USA, Inc. 
January 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Create human moments with RICOH Virtual Self-Service Holograms

Published on Mar 30, 2017




> We know that it's not always easy — or affordable — to staff all of your customer-facing workspaces. Allow RICOH Virtual Self-Service Holograms to provide you with a smart alternative. Meet the first virtual presenter with unique stopping power. Now you can greet and engage your customers anytime, anywhere.

----------

